# Exablate procedure



## burninmony (Nov 21, 2007)

Dr is doing the exablate procedure, using the temporary codes of 0071T and 0072T with dx of 218.0, having trouble getting pd on these, coming back as experimental procedure....anyone have any suggestions for me? Thank you.

Kim


----------

